# Portishead Radio



## JWJ1

*It is only recently that I have seen the musical tribute to Portishead and I think it is fantastic. Well done to all concerned.

I do have a small query. On some of the shots inside the building, most of the windows seem to have some kind of electrical cable attached to the centre of the glass pane. Could anyone enlighten me as to its purpose please ?

Many thanks,

JWJ1

*


----------



## Varley

Perhaps an alarm to prevent them escaping before the end of watch?


----------



## Graham P Powell

Had me scratching my head for a while. R 651400 has hit the nail on the head.
They were the feeds from the aerials that passed to racks of EF50's which were configured to amplify eachmarine HF band. The aerials at Highbridge were eventually removed and our signals came from a much bigger aerial farm (1500 acres as opposed to 34) over at Somerton. Connection was via a micro wave link. For any ex GKA staff who are reading this, apparently Ernie Croskell died
20 years ago this week.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## JWJ1

Many thanks for your responses, it was bugging me for a while. 

I now know their purpose but do not pretend to understand the technical aspects. Fundamental aerial theory always seemed to evade me and when I left the sea I moved away from communications to industrial drives etc.

All your comments appreciated.


----------



## Larry Bennett

_Perhaps an alarm to prevent them escaping before the end of watch?_

Having worked at the old place for over 20 years I think it would haven taken more than an alarm to prevent any of the GKA staff escaping early....maybe barbed wire and minefields would have had a better effect. As soon as the first relief R/O arrived it was the signal for all the outgoing staff to leg it.

Graham is totally correct about the feeder wires going to the banks of amplifiers - indeed it was part of the GKA maintenance officer tasks to check the valves on a weekly basis and replace as necessary.

So it was 20 years ago that Ernie passed away.....remember the day well. Very sad.

Larry +


----------



## Basil

I've fond memories of Portishead dealing with aviation HF calls.
Their briefing to recipients of 'phone patches re simplex must have been clear. My wife never tried to speak when I was transmitting. She has, regrettably, now forgotten that technique


----------



## hawkey01

Basil,

I spent many hours on the HF aero/point to point RT section. If you have not seen it a photo of me with a short description of the set up in my Gallery. Link below.


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...ronautical-and-point-point-rt-console/cat/530

Hawkey01


----------



## Basil

Bally heck! So it wasn't a spark transmitter and crystal set after all! 
Actually, all very civilised looking.


----------



## Larry Bennett

Nice photo Nev......spent many a shift on that very console, quite exciting when 2 aircraft called at once on 2 frequencies........


----------



## hawkey01

Larry,

yes one of the last before the demise. Taken by our in house photographer the man himself - Tom Ponting. Has anyone seen him around?
As you will remember probably one of my favourite places to be. Especially when someone in Europe decided to have a ATC strike during the mid summer or bad weather in the winter. The time certainly Flew - sorry about that - then.

Neville


----------



## Barry J

Does anybody know what happened to Brendan Ryan at Portishead ?


----------



## hawkey01

Barry,

I have not seen him for some years but as far as I know he still lives in Plymouth. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Graham P Powell

Very cool looking Neville!. Never really took to the aero always prefering the morse side myself. I remember Brendan Ryan very well. Nice fella. AFAIK he is
still in Plymouth. I still can remember one of his excellent risque jokes!.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Barry J

I remember Ernie well. You might be interested in this interview with him:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs-NEO-bxVM


----------



## Barry J

Was anybody around for this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8jcvhrEgZM

I helped fit the radio kit on the boat. Squeezing a Skanti TRP5000 400W Transceiver and an ARQ telex into a 35ft boat was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi Barry,
Several of the guys in the film are now gone. Ernie is seen briefly holding
Sparks the cat. The fire exit had a cat flap cut in it. One night he came in with a baby rabbit and on another occasion an enormous gold fish but not sure
where it came from unless it was dropped in the aerial field by a heron having been stolen from some pond. 
I was there once when the came with a full film crew including camera on rails which was pushed along . Never ever seen the bit of film. I was removed and replaced by one of the girls for a bit of eye candy!.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## hawkey01

I have not seen that film before either. 
A lot of young faces there then and some no longer with us. From the first shots there were Chris Pearson, Mike Gore RIP, Mike Mcarthy, Peter Crane, Brian Hill, Bob Singleton, Ernie with Sparks the cat, both RIP. and Phil Lewis doing the RT RIP, Don Mulholland. To think in 1982 I had been at GKA for 12 years.

Hawkey01


----------



## Barry J

We pioneered automatic radio telex on Hello World and we made a few visits to both Portishead and the boat itself.

The brain behind the scanning part, a clever radio engineer called Eric Robbins has also passed away since.

I haven't been able to find out anything about the boat itself or what happened to the two ladies.

Its rare that the internet comes up blank, but searches have revealed nothing.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Barry J said:


> We pioneered automatic radio telex on Hello World and we made a few visits to both Portishead and the boat itself.


Barry, you are a little overstating the achievement of Hello World. It did not pioneer automatic radiotelex (except perhaps on rowing boats) in 1982. 

1982 was about a decade after the Swedish PTT introduced their Maritex automatic (that is fully automatic in both directions, ship-shore telex subscriber and shore telex subscriber-ship) radiotelex service for ships, operating via Göteborg/Gothenburg Radio. The man who later became head honcho at INMARSAT, Olof Lundberg, was a prime mover of Maritex within the Swedish PTT in the early days and after he moved on to satellite comms, his place was taken over by Bjorn Ericcson. The man running the Maritex facilities at Göteborg Radio was another lovely guy, called Alf Persson, who I last heard of working and living in Rochester, NY, USA.

Regrettably BT and Portisheadradio were very slow to adopt anything other than morse for maritime communications and pioneered very little.

And as for radio aboard rowing boats, I fitted HF radiotelphone equipment aboard the "Britannia" which John Fairfax rowed single-handed across the Atlantic from Las Palmas to Florida in 1969, taking 181 days. In 1971 he rowed across the Pacific from San Francisco, California to Hayman Island, Queensland Australia, taking 361 days. Not single handed that time, he was assisted by his girl friend Sylvia Cook and they used a bigger version of the boat, "Britannia 2". They had HF radiotelephony but I didn't fit it.

John died earlier this year, in February. Sylvia is still going strong and I believe she is living back in the UK.

The first "Britannia" rowing boat (the trans-Atlantic one) is now in the Classic Boat Museum on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi Ron,
The Post Office were not great innovators being civil service. They were very 
reluctant to change the telephone exchanges from Strowger to TXE2 or Crossbar electronic ones. GKA was the same and was totally geared to HF morse. The new station was equipped with loads of consoles for HF quite a few were never used and later removed. The first telex system I remember was 
Philips Sitor . Hawkeye might remember an earlier one before my time. Not sure
that BT which it later became would have spent a fortune on GKA when so much had money had gone into the Inmarsat service. 
All the best
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Ron Stringer

Graham P Powell said:


> The Post Office were not great innovators being civil service.


Perhaps you are being a little unfair to civil servants, Graham. Remember that the people that set up the automated Maritex service at the end of the 1960s were also civil servants, part of the Swedish PTT. Clearly Swedish civil servants were a cut above the British civil servants when it came to innovation. [=P]



Graham P Powell said:


> The first telex system I remember was Philips Sitor .


Philips Sitor _*was *_the first maritime radiotelex system adopted for use by merchant ships. Philips developed the system for point-to-point use but it was eventually adopted by the ITU/CCIR for maritime narrow-band direct printing (NBDP or radiotelex) services for ships. The Philips system (Sitor) and equipment (STB75) were in competition with the Marconi Autospec system (another point-to-point product) for adoption by the ITU and the two systems were trialled by the Italian PTT. A team of Philips engineers went to assist the Italians set the equipment up and carry out the trials.

In the true spirit of Britain, Marconi (MWT's Lines Division, not Marconi Marine) just sent their equipment to Italy by courier, accompanied only by handbooks in English. At the end of the 6-month trial the Philips product was deemed highly successful and the Marconi Autospec was found to degrade the radioteleprinter service (i.e. the circuit worked better without error-correction than with the Autospec inserted. This in spite of many years of successful Autospect operation in point-to-point HF services and on off-shore oil rigs in the North Sea and elsewhere.

Needless to say, the Philips system was adopted by the ITU. Although the Autospec employed 10-element forward error correction (FEC) whereas the STB75 only provided 7-element FEC, the STB75 also provided ARQ facilities, which were not available on Autospec. So while the trials were totally mishandled and the results were completely skewed in favour of Philips, the ITU did choose correctly by selecting the better, Philips system and issued a spec for a maritime NBDP system with ARQ, FEC and selective FEC. 

Marconi built their Spector equipment to that spec (CCIR Rec 475) but the STB75 had predated Rec 475 and for some time was not compliant until a later, updated version was produced.

The leading engineer on the Philips team responsible for producing their system and the STB75 equipment, was Herman da Silva, a fine engineer.


----------



## Steven Lamb

Anyone pls have any info on an old college mate who worked at Portishead for a while QRA Chris Skinner fm Sheffield ?

Rgds / 73's
Lamby


----------



## Troppo

As I said in another thread, VIS/VIP had fully auto Thrane and Thrane HF telex systems for many years.

AWA (the Aussie Marconi) used to sell a Skanti TRP8250/TT telex system combo to ships. It worked really well...fully auto. 

Made the marconi gear look like junk....


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi Steven, I had Chris as a trainee for several weeks before he went into the
station on duties. Nice lad from what I remember. Heavily into classical literature etc. He had been with BP at sea and his chief had been my junior on one ship. Small world. I think he came from quite a well to do family in Sheffield.
The last I heard of him ( and I was only asking about him the other day) was that he became a hall porter at an Oxford college and had got married. 
I think he may well be retired by now. If I find out any more I will get back to you.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi Ron, I think it was not so much civil servants themeselves but always being hamstrung by the Treasury. Before we went into the new station , BT installed different receivers for us to try and comment on. Everybodies favourite was by Plessey so what did they buy ... Racal. I liked working in the radio telex as it was so busy down there. Bye for now
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Larry Bennett

As the co-ordinator of the GKA 'Old Boys Network' I can confirm that Brendan still lives in Plymouth and gets the email updates from myself about all things GKA. He hasn't corresponded for a few years but is certainly still around.

Chris Skinner seems to have cut himself off from the GKA network and I haven't been in touch with him since he left the station. As Graham said the last news was that he was living in Oxford but nothing since. Spent many an hour with Chris watching football at Bristol Rovers (my hometown club)when Sheffield United or Sheffield Wednesday (or even Rotherham) were playing. Nice bloke.

Larry +


----------



## david.hopcroft

_'the Marconi Autospec was found to degrade the radioteleprinter service (i.e. the circuit worked better without error-correction than with the Autospec inserted. This in spite of many years of successful Autospect operation in point-to-point HF services and on off-shore oil rigs in the North Sea and elsewhere.'_

As discussed before Ron, but wish we had known your first sentance at the time. I personally spent many hours patching specs in and out, and came to the view that patched out was the best. It was also difficult to get some of the offshore guys to understand the difference between 'switch out' and 'switch off'.

David
+


----------



## Steven Lamb

Graham P Powell said:


> Hi Steven, I had Chris as a trainee for several weeks before he went into the
> station on duties. Nice lad from what I remember. Heavily into classical literature etc. He had been with BP at sea and his chief had been my junior on one ship. Small world. I think he came from quite a well to do family in Sheffield.
> The last I heard of him ( and I was only asking about him the other day) was that he became a hall porter at an Oxford college and had got married.
> I think he may well be retired by now. If I find out any more I will get back to you.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


Tks Graham - appreciate that.
He originates from Dore Sheffield - just up the road from where my
good lady originally comes from. We haven't seen or heard of him since the late 70's. I believe his family were connected with the steel industry at one point ?
It would be good to catch up with him again.
Cheers - will look out for any further info you might derive Graham. 

Best Rgds / 73's
Lamby


----------



## Ron Stringer

david.hopcroft said:


> _'the Marconi Autospec was found to degrade the radioteleprinter service (i.e. the circuit worked better without error-correction than with the Autospec inserted. '_
> 
> As discussed before Ron, but wish we had known your first sentance at the time. I personally spent many hours patching specs in and out, and came to the view that patched out was the best.
> 
> David
> +


There is a suggestion that the Italians never got the equipment installed and working, never mind trialled it. One of the MWT engineers involved told me, some months later, that when the equipment was returned to Writtle following the 'trials', various connectors and the handbooks were still in the original packing. I only have that from him, so must view it with some caution. He was indeed very bitter that the MWT management would not sanction the cost of an engineer travelling from Writtle to Italy to supervise the installation and preparation of the 'Autospec' for the trials.

I used 'Autospec' on ships in the 1960s (Shell fitted several as part of their engine room data logging/reporting experiments) and I assure you that it worked very well. In the 1960s and '70s I also worked aboard several rigs/platforms in the North Sea (as far North as Shetland) where it also worked very well in my experience. 

Trials that we did during the early development of 'Spector' showed that 'Autospec' consistently outperformed the STB75 'Sitor' in the FEC mode. I presume that was because of the increase in character elements from 7 (Sitor) to 10 ('Autospec'). Either of those FEC systems made it possible to work circuits that were completely un-commercial without error-correction.

However once you switched to ARQ mode (STB75 and 'Spector') there was no comparison. ARQ totally out-performed either of the FEC systems, as you would expect. Which is why I was pleased that the ITU did not choose 'Autospec' as the maritime standard, even if the decision was based on the results of a possibly dubious trial.


----------



## david.hopcroft

Autospecs were in use at CRS for roundabout 25 years, so they can't have been all that bad ! This is a typical setup. The panel on the right was for patching the private wire landlines, the radio channels and the specs. Very versatile.

David
+


----------



## lakercapt

I will always have a soft spot for that fabled radio station.
In 1967 on 12th August they sent a message from my wife to tell me that I was now a proud father of a daughter.
It was received only a couple of hours after she was born and we were in the middle of the Pacific.
Often wondered if "good news" msgs got priority or was it just luck with the timing to catch that traffic list.


----------



## Troppo

It was your ever-efficient Radio Officer...


----------



## Moulder

.... and professionalism - both sides of the beach. (*))

(Thumb)


----------



## Graham P Powell

I don't remember messages getting priority in the to ship direction. From ship it was slightly different as there was XXX,TTT, ZBO and Etat Priority message or just plain Urgent. Obs and TPR's ( trawler position reports) were given priority by the search points.
The prompt arrival of your message would have been down to a switched on R/O on the ship and some slick landline /traffic list work at GKA. Sometimes we would take a message over the phone and the ship be the next one given out from circulation. It could at times be a very slick operation.
Certainly showing round a friend who was a full Colonel in the Royal Signal Corps, he was most impressed with way traffic was handled.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## trotterdotpom

It took more than luck to "catch" a Portishead traffic list from the central Pacific.

John T

PS just remembered, in '67 the Area Scheme was still on the go, so there's a good chance the good news came via Australia or New Zealand, but it was still down to your friendly neighbourhood Sparkie.


----------



## Graham P Powell

In 1967 has John says, the area scheme was still working so message might have been routed via NZ, Oz, or Mauritius - maybe even Capetown.
One Ben Line ship would go out to the Far East and back working GKA all the way never changing areas. I think that took some doing especially with an 
Oceanspan!.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Ron Stringer

Graham P Powell said:


> One Ben Line ship would go out to the Far East and back working GKA all the way never changing areas. I think that took some doing especially with an Oceanspan!.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


Spent many months shuttling Ras Tanura-Trinidad around the Cape, returning Trinidad-Ras Tanura via Suez - all without leaving Area 1 (A/B/C) for traffic. 

Have to confess it was with a Globespan though, not an Oceanspan.


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi Ron. I think possibly the worst area to communicate from back to Europe was
the Pacific North West of the USA/Canada. We very often work ships off Japan
using a north facing aerial but hardly ever from that area. I worked a RN Destroyer who was leaving Sydney
Harbour but of course he may have had a 2kw tx. The Ben line ship was unusual but cannot remember which one. I worked GKA from Ozzie coast with an 80w Seaspan TX. Oh for a bit more power like other ships had - still I managed to clear 20+ slts with Xmas tfc.
rgds
Graham Powell
Graham Powell


----------



## Troppo

I regularly QSO'd GKA from the Oz coast in the 80's - I did have a Conqueror, though...


----------



## trotterdotpom

Portishead from the Australian coast was pretty easy if you picked your times, but the Pacific is a big place and some areas had a very small window of opportunity, often requiring time out of watch keeping hours. The punters appreciated that of course.

John T

PS Not sure why anyone would mess about contacting Portishead direct from the Pacific when the Area Scheme was in operation.


----------



## spacetracker

One of the best set of r/t calls I ever did with Portishead was from a bulker between Japan and Seattle. I remember it was a Sunday morning local time somewhere near the dateline north Pacific and we used a 22MHz channel which was booming in. The quality of the link was amazing which impressed the new father who started the chain of calls.


----------



## Graham P Powell

We used to get some fantastic QSO's on 22mhz when the band was in. I remember an R/O on an oil rig off Nigeria telling me that if he could hear European CB on 28mhz he could work us well on 22. Then suddenly it would fade out and that it was it.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Troppo

Great sig/noise ratio - not much QRN/M on 22 MHz.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Most times 22mcs was useless when you were turn 150 - it faded out before they got to you.

John T


----------



## 5TT

> it faded out before they got to you


When I was worried about that I'd avoid the QRK5 temptation and call on a lower band if it was possible, hoping they wouldn't get around to me before the band came in nicely ..

Talking of long GKA QRYs, did anybody go down for meal breaks while in the queue? I thought about it a few times but in the end always got some scoff sent up. 

= Adrian +


----------



## trotterdotpom

If you recorded the call signs of a few of the ships before you got a turn, you could tell if you'd missed your turn or how far you'd moved up the list when you returned. If you been passes .... Tomorrow's another day!

These days they'd be sending out "Your call is important to us ...".

John T


----------



## Naytikos

With a long QRY around meal-time I used to patch the receiver into the ship's P.A. and turn on only the loudspeaker in the officer's mess; once made it up three decks in time to catch my turn after the first call; that might not have been GKA though, perhaps SVA who would call three or four times before giving up and moving on.


----------



## Troppo

Naytikos said:


> With a long QRY around meal-time I used to patch the receiver into the ship's P.A. and turn on only the loudspeaker in the officer's mess;



Bet the mates and engineers loved you!

(Jester)


----------



## Moulder

Naytikos said:


> With a long QRY around meal-time I used to patch the receiver into the ship's P.A. and turn on only the loudspeaker in the officer's mess; once made it up three decks in time to catch my turn after the first call; that might not have been GKA though, perhaps SVA who would call three or four times before giving up and moving on.


Go on !! ......... Don't believe that......... (Jester)

(Thumb)


----------



## YORKYSPARX

On a slightly different subject Portishead used to communicate on Long wave about 150 to 160 Khz,I remember we used to get tfc list on 121 or thereabouts. What ships used this Long wave, or was Portishead only on HF?
Have been meaning to ask for a long time about LW comms.
YORKYSPARX


----------



## King Ratt

I believe the Cunarders used LF at one time into Portishead. Calling frequency 143 Khz.


----------



## YORKYSPARX

Many thanks for that, the aerials for 143Khz must have been long on the ships,
or very large inductance coil.
Yorkysparx


----------



## Graham P Powell

Portishead was put where it was for LW comms with the Queens.
Direct path across the Atlantic. I have a feeling that the LW transmitters 
were at Dorchester.
(All before my time....) There was quite a bit of radio communication stuff round here as there was a directional transmitting site in Bridgwater which I believe worked into
Africa. There is a still a Beam Road around Bilgewater somewhere.
The transatlantic fibre optic cable also comes in near here.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## YORKYSPARX

Thank you Graham, I often wondered at Portishead LW comms, as it is mentioned in the 1912 London radio conference, in that era I expect that the tx would be Poldhu.


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi, I was wrong.
try this
https://sites.google.com/site/southdorsethamradio/history/dbs

rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Robert M Hughes

The 'Highland Monarch'/GMZF of Royal Mail Lines used long wave transmissions so presumably all their Highland ships carried similar equipment.
Bob


----------



## IAN M

There was a long wave frequency available at, I believe, 2 o'clock in the morning. I seem to remember having to ask Criccieth for the use of the transmitter and then sending CQ QRU? By the nineteen fifties, I think this was an anachronism although I believe vessels up the Amazon, perhaps Royal Mail, used to use it. There was never any reponse to my calls.


----------



## Troppo

The Queens had LW transmitters, as Graham said.

I also would love to hear from any of you who worked LW.

In Oz, the LW band is used for aircraft NDBs - they are all low power.

I'm fascinated by LW broadcasting when I visit Europe. Always try to QSX good old R4 on 198 kHz from the hire car...


----------



## Graham P Powell

I sailed on RML ships with R/O's off the Highland boats. I don't think the 
subject of long wave ever came up but would not be surprised if they were'nt fitted. We had several ex Cunard Queens R/O's at GKA but again I think they were
post LW.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## andysk

Graham P Powell said:


> Hi, I was wrong.
> try this
> https://sites.google.com/site/southdorsethamradio/history/dbs
> 
> rgds
> Graham Powell


In the first picture, the building in the centre with the RH end by the lattice mast is still there, it's used by a printing company, the Purbeck Press I think. The location is still marked on the OS maps with the radio mast symbol. It's on the north side of the A35, just west of the roundabout connecting the A35 Dorchester bypass with B3150, the old main road through the town.

I've passed it often and always wondered what it was - thanks for the link.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## GBXZ

Portishead broadcast traffic lists and the NA weather and synops on medium wave around 1620Kcs.


----------



## Ron Stringer

GBXZ said:


> Portishead broadcast traffic lists and the NA weather and synops on medium wave around 1620Kcs.


The broadcast transmissions from GRL were on 1612 kHz.


----------



## Graham P Powell

1612 was a very useful frequency round the UK coast I found. When I was at college I discovered you could pick it up on an ordinary broadcast receiver so used to listen to it for morse practice!. GKA used it like the other bands to broadcast traffic, traffic lists, weather, Navareas etc.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## GBXZ

GRL
Thank you, odd frequency to use though.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Wick Radio also used a a frequency in the 1600 khz area - maybe 1623 khz, or maybe that was the ship frequency, I forget now. Very useful from southeast Iceland.

John T


----------



## mikeg

1612 was useful round the UK as often their HF freqs went 'over your head' unless you luckily caught groundwave.


----------



## david.hopcroft

1612 was almost indispensible when you were on a 1900 ton coaster with MF only. There was an HF receiver, but the main Tx was a Siemens T10A - once described to me as being 'a design built' solid piece of kit - not just put together.

David
+


----------



## Graham P Powell

Hi David, Did you have MF/HF rx's mounted in a rack one above the other
with only one power supply for both. You had to switch them over. I sailed on an AEI fitted ship like that. Going from MF to HF ( or vice versa) could be a bit tricky as the rx kept on drifting as it warmed up. Sailed with similar gear with Royal Mail but the radio room had an MF side and an HF side plus AC mains
so receivers were left on all the time. Each stage had its own separate chassis
I remember. The logging book was vital it was fixed to the front panel with a piece of wire.
I think the main tx was T10A. I thought Siemens gear was beautifully made and extremely robust for use on a ship. Not very sophisticated compared to other makes.

rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Graham P Powell

They also operated R/T.
R/O at GRL tapping microphone "Effing thing isn't working"
GRL this is Breaksea LV " Oh yes it is"
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## david.hopcroft

Yes Graham, it was a G12/13. I hated it when working MF RT and the station offerred something like our GKZ working freq of 3778 khz which was on the other half !

Never had any trouble with the T10A. With only 60w on RT though, it was difficult to get heard sometimes. Always used to QSX the Ore Carrier and coasters for Wx when tranversing the Bay. One Everard skipper was bemoaning the lack of a forecast between the BBC at 1800 and the midnight one, so I took the GRL weather at 2130 and called him back with it. He had a lovely soft west country accent that I later came across at GKZ - he even remembered !! Nostalgia or what !!

David
+

Ron - it was Ron Champion who described the T10A as design built. I met him doing FGMDSS trials when it was still F = Future.
+


----------



## IAN M

A description of the work at Wick and Portishead in the 1950s is given in LAST VOYAGE AND BEYOND, the final book of my Merchant Navy Series published in Kindle format by my daughter. 

Regards

Ian


----------

